# Toddys Mule by Piney Creek



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Here is a bent wood laminated element Mule using Walnut for the elements and Tigerwood fillers. Three color Mad Max lanyard complements the Mule.




































Best Regards, Piney Creek


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Awesome work!


----------



## Backyard Slinger (Sep 23, 2015)

That is amazing good job mate


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

that is gorgeous, nice work


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

wow --how do you laminate that ?? really nice treatment on the lanyard hole ,is that a wood plug ? a few construction pictures please ---thanks frank


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Simply&#8230;&#8230;.Beautiful!!! LBH2


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Gorgeous work piney. Danggggg


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Lovely!!


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

fsimpson said:


> wow --how do you laminate that ?? really nice treatment on the lanyard hole ,is that a wood plug ? a few construction pictures please ---thanks frank


Thanks for the comments, go to http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43692-here-goes-build-2/?hl= bent laminated wood elements

for a photo description of the process. Regards, Piney Creek PS I turned and drilled the lanyard hole liner from a piece of walnut on a metal lathe.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Amazing!!!!!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That's a nice shooter.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Boy, ain't nuthin wrong with that one Bud! Beautiful!


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Veeery nice. Realy good job. Simple shape but what a beauty...


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

very nice.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I love those bent wood laminates! That looks incredible. Congrats!

Florida Forks


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Very original lamination work...soft natural colors...nice design, super all the way around. The added touch of putting a dowel in the butt of the handle and drilling through it adds a touch of class and profesionalism.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

love that design


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Well done!!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

What a beautiful job!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks to every one who "liked" or commented on Toddy's Mule by Piney Creek. It is most appreciated. Best Regards, Piney Creek


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's amazing details wow really nice
Cheers


----------

